# Speedport W 920V: DECT Mobilteil mit Outlook-Sync



## PhoenixDH (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme die Tage den Router Speedport W 920V von der Telekom zu meinem Anschluss.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das da einfach DECT fähige Telefone angemeldet werden können, d.h. es ist keine Basisstation mehr nötig.
Heißt das gleichzeitig, z.B. wenn ich bei Siemens Gigaset auf die Homepage gehe ich einfach nur ein Mobilteil kaufen kann ohne Basis und dies an der Station anmelden kann?

Ich suche ein Telefon was mit Outlook synchronisierbar ist, habt ihr da Vorschläge für mich? Soll halt auch alles was DECT (CAT-iq 1.0) angeht können.

Dank euch!


----------

